# Ads on the forum keep crashing my IE!!!



## johndtt (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

Dependant on which page I seem to visit IE starts not responding and crashing.

Looking at the bottom of the page I can see some sort of ad is trying to load in the background.

Anyone else have this problem and how the hell can I stop it as its driving me up the wall???

Cheers

John


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You and me both mate, I have tried the compatability mode as mentioned in the thread below yours  but that has not worked unfortunately, getting really fed up and swearing at my computer a lot more than normal.

Charlie


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey mate if possible can you please send me exactly what it says on the bottom left corner of the browser (status bar) when it stops responding or when the ad that you mentioned is trying load? It's just so I can figure out exactly what is it since I can't duplicate the issue. Thanks for the help, I'm trying my best to get this sorted for you guys.

Steve


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Interestingly I have only experienced this in explorer. Works fine in safari, chrome and Firefox


----------

